# help ! bleeding cd21 what do i do next?



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi girls 

I wonder if you can advise me i am cd21 today with first cycle of clomid. Have just noticed fresh red blood . i have never cycled this short...so im not sure if its the start of AF. 

looks like it is it all over for this cycle    we are gutted

if continues to be AF would you start clomid cycle as prescribed even though much earlier than planned ?

love hopeful x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hopeful sorry this cycle has been cut short  

if you started to bleed fresh red blood before 3pm y'day then today would be CD 2 + yes i would start the pill popping again hun

xxx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks cleg

cycle round two starts for me tomorow  

hope youve had a locvely weekend x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

goodluck hun  

xxx


----------

